# Trivia 5/3



## luckytrim (May 3, 2018)

trivia 5/3
DID YOU KNOW...
There are at least eighty Thousand miles of abandoned railroad  tracks in the 
U.S.

1. Who Said That ??
"What does not destroy me, makes me stronger"
  a. - Descartes
  b. - Seneca
  c. - Nietzsche
  d. - Plato
2. Which of the following groups have NO letters that are used  in Roman 
numerals?
  a. - A, E, I, O, U, Y
  b. - V, W, X, Y, Z
  c. - A, B, C, D, E
  d. - A, E, O, U, Y
3. Who sang the theme for "Welcome Back Kotter" ?
4. Why was tobacco smoking not a popular indulgence in 14th  century Europe?
5.  In which city is the Australian Open played?
  a. - Melbourne
  b. - Canberra
  c. - Sydney
  d. - Perth
6. Everyone knows Mike Myers and Eddie Murphy were in "Shrek",  but who 
played Princess Fiona?
7. Do you recall the name of the independent counsel leading  the 
investigation of the "Whitewater" affair ?
8. Where in Europe can you visit one of the Pillars of  Hercules, explore St 
Michael's Cave and meet the Barbary Apes?




TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Black Rhino is the second-largest land animal on the  planet.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. - d
3. John Sebastian
4. They didn't know it existed
5. - a
6.  Cameron Diaz
7. Kenneth Starr
8. Gibraltar

CRAP !!
The Northern White Rhino is the second-largest land animal on the  planet, after the 
elephant. They can grow to over 7,700 pounds (3500 kg) and  reach a length of 
13 feet (4 meters).

BTW - the last Male Northern White Rhino known to exist died on  3/19/18...


----------

